# eigenen TS Server der unabhängig vom PC ist?



## RubenPlinius (1. Juni 2009)

hallo leute

ich würde mir gerne einen eigenen kleinen ts server (für ca. 10 leute) aufsetzen, ich würde das aber gerne unabhängig von meinem pc haben, sprich, dass der server weiterläuft wenn ich den pc ausschalte

nun habe ich eine idee und hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen ob und wie das geht:
mein router hat einen usb port - könnte ich einen ts server auf einen usb stick spielen, den an den router-port stecken und somit einen ts server laufen haben?

wenn das nicht geht, gibt es alternativen? sprich irgendwelche micro pcs oder sonst was die man ans netzwerk hängen kann? oder per NAS?
ich suche vor allem kostengünstige möglicheiten...

ich bedanke mich herzlichst im voraus
salut=)


----------



## nn_m0f (1. Juni 2009)

ich kann dir einen geben

aber das beantwortet ja deine frage nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das mit den usb stick klappt nicht

das was du machen könntest, wäre einen Server bei dir zuhause aufsetzen
soltest aber mind. 16k DSL besitzen
da würden dir die desktop eee von Asus reichen, der muss aber immer 24/7 an sein sonst kein TS
da deine IP sich aber alle 24h ändert brauchst einen dyndns -> http://www.no-ip.com/


----------



## RubenPlinius (1. Juni 2009)

nn_m0f schrieb:


> ich kann dir einen geben



das ist sehr lieb von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber in dem fall such ich wirklich nach einer mglichkeit einen server "physisch" bei mir in der wohnung stehen zu haben

sollte sich aber keine möglichkeit ergeben einen eigenen server in die eigenen vier wände zu bringen, so würd ich sehr gerne auf dein angebot zurückkommen, sofern ich darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



salut

edit: sprich man braucht mindestens einen nettop oder was in diese richtung? das ist ja dann auch wieder ein dementsprechender stromverbrauch, nicht?
würden für ca. 10 personen eine normale DSL leitung reichen?
kann man einen server über einen NAS laufen lassen wenn man da ein kleines Linux oder so aufsetzt?


----------



## nn_m0f (1. Juni 2009)

wenn du einen wilst schreib mich in icq an 521335

e: kenn mich ja jetzt auch nicht so aus aber so wie ich das verstehe ist ein NAS nur eine art externer speicher ?
glaube nich das es geht


----------



## nn_m0f (1. Juni 2009)

sry verklickt :x


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (1. Juni 2009)

also über den usbport geht das nicht.

auch brauchste keine 16k leitung für 10 leute.
vom download langt auch dsl1000. der upload ist wichtiger. hier sollten aber auch schon 256kbit/s reichen.

es gibt von intel diese netbooks. die kosten nicht viel und für nen ts-server sind die auch ausreichend.


oder baust dir halt nen billigen pc zusammen. onboardgrafik reicht ja. wird aber mehr strom fressen, als ein netbook.


----------



## eMJay (1. Juni 2009)

Man konnte es eine Zeitlang auf der FritzBox mit einem USB Anschluss haben... das haben die  AVM aber rausgepatcht. Da es nur über einen Hack ging und man die FritzBox hacken musste damit man die Eingabeaufforderung (Linux) rein kamm um den Server zu starten. Das musste man auch jedesmal nach einem Neustart der Fritzbox machen. Dazu wurde die Fritzbox auch sehr belasstet da die nur einen 125MHz CPU hat. Mit DSL 16000 kann man angeblich einen Server für ca. 100 Leute laufen haben. Was ich aber sagen kann dass bei keinem DSL- Anbiter Server Dinste erlaubt sind. Das Heißt wenn die das zufällig herausfinden kannst du deinen Anschluss verlieren.

Ich hab auch schon versucht einen TS-Server auf meinem NAS laufwerk zustarten dazu hab ich aber nichts im I-Net gefunden.


----------



## Alois5000 (1. Juni 2009)

hallo @ all,

warum der ganze stress mit einen extra aufsetzen ?
wir haben unseren TS  zwar in einem Clanpacket mit Webspace uns CSS Server angemietet aber der Preis für den 30 Slot fällt kaum auf. Ich denke das der Preis für nen 10 Slot bei 1,5-2 Euro liegen dürfte.
Wir haben unseren jedenfalls HIER gemietet. Einer unserer Partner-Clans hat seinen Teamspeak HIER gemietet. Es gibt auch CLans die euch einen Chanel auf ihrem TS-Server kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen. Google mal einfach.

Gruß

Alois5000


----------



## RubenPlinius (2. Juni 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Was ich aber sagen kann dass bei keinem DSL- Anbiter Server Dinste erlaubt sind. Das Heißt wenn die das zufällig herausfinden kannst du deinen Anschluss verlieren.



das bezieht sich aber wenn nur auf die komerzielle nutzung oder? ich will es ja nicht komerziell oder im großen rahmen nutzen...geht hier nur um einen ts server mit einem channel  + subchannels

ein nettop oder netbook extra zu kaufen scheint mir preislich ein wenig zu hoch, wenn es nur um einen privaten ts server geht...
dann sag ich mal danke und werd mal weiter recherchieren - meine große hoffnung ist immer noch dass es irgendwo evntl ein portableapp für usb sticks gibt oder so^^

@nn_m0f
wie gesagt, sollte die recherche nix ergeben komm ich gerne auf dein angebot zurück soferns noch steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



salut=)


----------

